# The Catfish lounge - GROWTH ?



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I would like to see our forum grow ... I really like the direction we are going , as far as CPR stickers and the promotion of CPR .... I would , like most of you , also like to see our Forum grow , I am kinda stumped on how to do that .. I put the website address in all my emails and try to promot it within the website (my store site) as well .... Anyone have anymore ideas ? Do we neeed to change the format any ? Get our own space ? How do we get more catfishermen involved ?


----------



## Aunt Joyce (May 21, 2004)

*Catfish*

I don't think you should change a thing! Perhaps you need to visit the other forums with a personal invitation. _That's how NightTrain started me to visit here. Then he sunk the hook by asking me to tell some of my long, long ago fishing stories._

Also, when you're visiting the other forums...read the different posts to see if you find a good candidate. Then send the candidate a Private Message with your invitation.

I've been a professional writer in advertising all my life...and I know for certain in a situation like this.....when people are approached and issued an invitation.... they take it as a compliment, as did I.

So, start to ticky-tack on the keyboard and get those ivitations going!

I ran across a recipe in my Recipe File on my desktop. You might like to try. It comes from my copy of White Trash Cooking. It's filled with wonderful recipes!

From â€œWhite Trash Cooking recipe bookâ€:

*FRIED CATFISH FILET
*
For about 1 to 3 hours soak your catfish in 2 teaspoon of mustard, 3 or 4 tablespoons of canned cream, plus some salt and pepper.

Roll it in white cornmeal and fry to light golden brown in 1 inch of grease in a hot skillet. Catfish fries fast so donâ€™t over cook it. It should be crispy on the outside and moist on the inside. If you serve it with anything else but hushpuppies, grits, cole slaw and home fries, itâ€™ll get up and walk off the plate!


----------



## Kutter (May 21, 2004)

I invited quite a few folks here. To be honest, the Totally Texas made them think it was mainly a forum for Texas catfolks. 
With life getting into the way, I have little time left for the internet (yes, there is a life other than the internet). Plus, I do have other boards I visit as well. Some have nothing to do with catfish. I prefer smaller boards such as this one. When I joined the "Banning Sensation", (you know who), it was not nearly as big as this board. When boards grow, they change. Rarely for the better of the members. Smaller boards tend to live by common sense rules. Yes, there can be problems now and then with a disruptive new kid in town, but it can be delt with, as it has been on here. A Moderator with integrety and a owner with the frame of mind to allow the Mod to use good judgement, is far and away a better set up than tons of rules. Those not happy, can always find someplace that they would be happier. For myself, I doubt I would want members on here that were not happy with the current setup this place has. I have seen places where the owner NEVER posted or cared. I have seen places where the Mod's began to abuse the power they thought they had. Good decent folks with common sense is what attracted me here and has kept me here. Don't get me wrong, I would gladly welcome many, many more folks to this board, as long as it doesn't compromise what we already have. There is not one single member on here I would not welcome both to my home and to go fishing with me. Not just welcome them, but would be tickled to have them. Not one other board I have ever been a part of can have that same offer.

I guess I just prefer the small town over the city.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Yea I was tinking about what I could do to help but at every avenue I run into the "well I only bass fish" or "just like the salty pond". Ill keeep looking and thinking though.........later,Dave


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

I am sure we can forgive and overlook such heathen activities as "[email protected]$$ fishin.  I don't think we should change anything, it just takes time to grow the proper way.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

To follow up on Aunt Joyce's catfish receipe:

If your trying to cut your fat intake try this one. My wife puts together the following spices then broils it in the ovenâ€¦tastes just like fried!!


Mix:

Corn meal

Parmesan cheese (graded)

Paprika

Cayenne pepper

Salt and pepper



Wash the filets, put this in a bag, shake to coat the catfish and broil for until done.



Itâ€™s great!!


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I was going to add my two dollars worth, but thought I'd just write this:

What Kutter said...


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Tom .... I believe that is the shortest post I have ever seen from you .. Whats wrong -- Your fingers ache ? <GRIN>


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

What Hawkeye said.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Man --- That is some deep thoughts there ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2004)

Just because someone doesn't post doesn't mean they don't read. I'm not an active catfisher, Heck, up here all we have are AJ's bullheads, but that doesn't mean that I am not interested in catfishing. (I used to catch channel cats at college in Wisconsin, and I did a bit of catfishing in Oklahoma when I was in graduate school.) What I am trying to say is that I think this board has a lot more lurkers than you know, but you don't have to be big to be good.
I have two CPR stickers on my car and one on my aquarium wherein dwells one of the few channel cats (albino) in New Hampshire. Do I have to let him go when he gets to 10 pounds? 

:rybka:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Wendell, "free beer" has always worked. Seriously though, slow to moderate growth is healthy. It's been my experience, that folks want to have fun. Just my .02.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Mont --- If we are giving away "Free Beer" - Doesn't that require us to charge a cover charge -- Also since you are the one who actually "owns" the site -- Will you be wanting your cut ?


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I saw a sign, outside a drinking establishment, that read: "Free Beer here tonight"
Being a red-blooded American beer drinker, at the time, I felt it was my patriotic duty to stop in the place and help them to dispose of what apparently was a surplus of suds... Much to my dismay, I discovered when I went inside, "FREE BEER" was the name of the bar band... they weren't all that good either... The moral of the story is that if it looks too good to be true, it is... 

My previous post was short for one reason. Kutter said it as well or better than I could have. I like the folks (almost slipped and said catMEN) that post here just fine. It seems like when we get a new guy or gal that (maybe) they've taken the time to lurk a little to get the feel for the place before signing up... if that means we only get one or two new folks a month, or per year, that's okay with me... so long as we can all act civil. I find it very comfotable in this "room" for lack of a better term, and I'd hate to lose that "country store" feeling of the place by trying to turn it into WalMart... if you know what I mean. 

Again... go back and read what my man Kutter said, and that fairly well says it all....


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

> Doesn't that require us to charge a cover charge -- Also since you are the one who actually "owns" the site -- Will you be wanting your cut ?


 As hard as it might be to believe, 2cool is a hobby, what I do for fun, and I will never take a cut. Sure, banners are for sale, but to stay on top of this game, if they don't work for those that purchase them, then the fun isn't there for me. Done right, they pay for our server.

If you take a look up top, we had a very good local captain get hurt that didn't have insurance. Right now, the auction for Danny is close to 4K, and I hope it hits triple digits. That type of thing is where it's at for me.

In 1997 I drove all the way to Florida, from Texas for the very first gathering. I lurked on that site for well over a year before ever making a post. We still get together about once a year, most years. It's all about having a bit of fun.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

I concur wholeheartedly with Hawkeye's analogy...The ''country store"vs.Walmart thing....If I WERE lookin' for big,well known catfishing sites,there are quite a few.I chose to belong to this board for just that reason.Some good folks up in here!!
I also believe that AJ is "spot on" about the invitation approach and that Mont is also correct about slow/moderate growth bein' a healthy way to grow.In the same breath,I also know that we all have health/family issues and other pursuits,but,let us all endeavor to post up as often as possible,so as to make this forum interesting and enjoyable to fellow members and perspective ones alike.It has changed for the better,lately guys, and I look forward to comin' to the "lounge"daily.You guys have inspired me to be a better fisherman and to spend more time on the water this year!Thanks!:mpd:


----------



## Dan20703 (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't get the chance to fish that often due to work and family obligations but when I do it is usually in saltwater. That doesn't mean I don't like to fish for anything else. To me any kind of fishing is a good thing. 

With that said, I love fishing for catfish! They grow to huge sizes under the right conditions. Catching a big cat (25-35 lbs) is a thrill. I've visited this forum several times and enjoy the reading. Coming from someone not "in the group" I say this catfish board is great the way it is now. 

BTW, I will be doing some catfishing in the upcoming weeks in Louisiana. First time in a few years to go back to this spot. Caught and watched friends catch some of the biggest cats I ever saw at this place. Up to 40 lbs. To me that is really huge. I'll post when I go.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I invited several REAL CATMEN to come and join in on the board. I don't know if they'll be able to register under their board names over at Tidal Fish, but One of them goes by the name of "Katnip" (He's the originator of the CPR idea as far as I can tell)... one of the other guys is "Big Cat" (I think that one's already taken over here)... "Bottomline " and there's going to be others invited... Joe from Oxford is getting an invite too... I'm trying to only invite people who are catmen of the highest caliber I can find... You don't want anymore low-lives like me running around posting over here LOL....

Katnip told me he'd pay us a visit. I can't say as if he'll like it here or not, but I think most folks will like us if they give us a chance. 

I do miss TrophyCats. I wish he'd come on back.... we can use a few more seasoned catmen... 

Katnip and Bottomline competed in the tournament at Santee Cooper last month... they placed 11th, I think... just out of the money, but a SUPERB effort on their part. I should try to hook 'em up with Mike Mitchell, as they might like to compete in his contests... I'll give it some thought....


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Yes -- We could use a few more seasoned Catmen , however I believe lots of the guys here , actually know more than they give them selves credit for .. So we need some more enthuastic question askers as well ...

nother thought on my mind was that we need to have some type of something at the top of the page -- maybe a small banner to the left were the TTMB fish is or something ... Maybe it could say www.thecatfishlounge.com We support CPR and have some artwork pertaining to Catfish -- What do ya think ?


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

yep


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

You could put the CPR decal up there and have it so it's a link to an order form so Brad can sell the rest of the stickers he has. I gave away most of the ones I got, and plan to order 20 more of them from him... that's going to leave him with a few... you could put a Catfish Supply Company banner up there for all I care. I'd like to see Mont get a little money out of it if you decide to put a banner up there (not just from you).... maybe sell the space to companies who are in the tackle business on a rotating basis.... a banner a week or something... or a different banner everytime the page refreshes... I know that stuff can be done... I wouldn't mind it if you put pictures of members up there (holding a big catfish maybe) and rotate them in and out on some kind of frequency... I'm open to about anything you want to do with the space... I know Molly sure looks good up there 

I agree we need new folks too... but as long as there's "veterans" on the board to answer questions I hope new folks will at least lurk for a while then post up... These folks I invited are the real deal, and I know I can learn a ton from them. They fish near me too... that's not too selfish is it LOL.....

I'll think on new folks.... I'll also think on the space on top of the page... Do you know how many hits per month this board is generating?


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Did somebody say Molly?


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Somebody musta put up the "Free Beer"sign,Wendell....very nice.:brew:


----------

